# Silverplay the cloud blower



## Marzuq (3/5/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt (3/5/15)

Looks good.
That bellcap is that a normal kayfun bell cap like the one vapemob sells for the kf4?
Does it make a difference and what else do you need to fit it on the silverplay?


----------



## Morne (3/5/15)

Matt said:


> Looks good.
> That bellcap is that a normal kayfun bell cap like the one vapemob sells for the kf4?
> Does it make a difference and what else do you need to fit it on the silverplay?


I'm also keen to know....


----------



## Marzuq (3/5/15)

Matt said:


> Looks good.
> That bellcap is that a normal kayfun bell cap like the one vapemob sells for the kf4?
> Does it make a difference and what else do you need to fit it on the silverplay?


Yes I got the bell cap from vapemob. However it does require an O-ring which did not come with the bell cap. Also a nano Kayfun chimney. I used the small reo O-ring. There is still a small gap but for now that will work until I find one that fits perfectly


----------

